# Форум для размышляющих > Смерть >  Письмо Дед Морозу

## CRIME

Давайтем все вместе загадаем желание на Новый Год 2014 год и пускай оно у всех сбудится!

----------


## Цыпа-Цыпа

сто раз раньше загадывала-не сбывались

----------


## nain

Дедушка мороз подари мне на новый год боевой ТТ. Я очень плохо себя вёл в этом году, поэтому вполне этого заслужил. ГЫ

----------


## neji

конец света

----------


## U.F.O.

дедушка мороз, пожалуйста подари мне мозги.

----------


## Цыпа-Цыпа

И мне!

----------


## Murdok

А мои забери. Хочу быть счастливым дурачком.

----------


## U.F.O.

старый маразматик, ты снова про меня забыл, што б тебя олени весь год насиловали.

----------


## U.F.O.

2 Murdok
кури цветосы и будет сим-салабим твоему желанию, есть даже маза по уровню iq догнать растение. удачи, бро.
 зы. с любовью, твой дедушка мороз.

----------


## Destiny

А, я не буду загадывать желание, что бы у юморного деда мороза не было повода надо мной приколоться!

----------


## fuсka rolla

Дорогой Дед Мороз, я понимаю, что сейчас далеко не Декабрь, но не спеши игнорировать сообщение, пожалуйста.
Мне очень нехорошо. Нехорошо давно, и, видимо, изменений не предвидится. Я бы хотел тебя попросить помочь мне забыть всё. Если не забыть, то хотя бы перестать думать о произошедшем. Эти воспоминания меня мучают каждый день: я просыпаюсь с ними и засыпаю. Идя куда-то, я бормочу про себя, стараясь быть неуслышанным окружающими. Воспроизвожу все, что мучает вслух. Стараюсь найти нужную "мантру" для того, чтоб забыть и не думать. Я могу долго еще терпеть память, но мне не удается нормально функционировать из-за нее. Мне не хочется ненавидеть всех. Не хочется избегать людей и общения. Просто мне стыдно, и мешает долгое одиночество. Я не могу заставить себя искренне интересоваться жизнью людей. Я бы хотел подружиться. Пожалуйста, дедушка, не забудь обо мне, когда будешь перебирать папку с письмами.
Спасибо.

----------


## trypo

пиши ему почаще - может и поможет.
или он , или тебе.

----------


## Nabat

Ты все понял - 
здесь бессилен сам бог, 
но есть мы!

----------


## June

Можно ещё Санте написать, хуже не будет)

----------


## Pechalka

Можно еще всему миру прооорать, но никто не услышет!

----------


## June

> Можно еще всему миру прооорать, но никто не услышет!


 Есть такое.

Мне анекдот вспомнился:

В детстве я молил Бога о велосипеде. Потом я понял, что Бог работает по-другому, и тогда я украл велосипед и стал молить Бога о прощении)

Не, я, конечно, не предлагаю поступать так же антисоциально, как в анекдоте, но, просто, может быть постараться сформулировать другой запрос к обществу, который оно сможет и захочет выполнить?

----------


## Pechalka

Можно ощущать одиночество среди толпы людей, можно пойти в клуб, просидеть там и напиться в хлам, глядя на веселяшуюся толпу, при этом продолжать ощущать одиночество внутри, потому что происходящее вокруг не имеет к тебе никакого отношения. Всему миру плевать на душевное состояние каждого отдельно взятого человека. Люди - твари.

----------


## Цыпа-Цыпа

Подбери свои волосы  :Big Grin:

----------


## Pechalka

_ И так стараюсь подбирать. Но они ооочень длинные, не вишь держу даже.
У тебя у самой ниже попы. Не завидуй!_

----------


## June

> Люди - твари.


 Прочитал и подумал - интересно, а с какой целью это было написано? Независимо от оценок окружающих нас людей, с какой целью автор поста высказывает недовольство ими? Что им движет? Какой отклик автор поста ожидает получить в ответ на высказывание своего недовольства?

Мне кажется, такая модель поведения формируется у человека в самом раннем возрасте. Беспомощный грудной ребёнок замечает, что выражением недовольства он может привлечь внимание матери и получить то, чего ему не хватает - грудь, тепло, заботу. На более поздних этапах развития, взаимодействуя с матерью и с отцом, полностью зависимый от родителей ребёнок замечает, что недовольство родителей также является мощным инструментом управления им, ребёнком.

Что же происходит во взрослом обществе, в котором люди довольно слабо зависят друг от друга или не зависят совершенно? Наблюдательный человек заметит, что отношения в обществе становятся другими и высказывание вашего недовольства собеседником скорее всего его отпугнёт, он постарается дистанцироваться от недовольного им человека. Выражение недовольства "жизнью вообще" не приведёт, как в раннем детстве, к получению груди, тепла и заботы. Но мы по привычке продолжаем использовать те инструменты воздействия на окружающих, которые были эффективны при взаимодействии с матерью в те самые ранние годы жизни.

Но, как в приведённом выше анекдоте, надо понимать, что "Бог так не работает". Бессмысленно тратить усилия на выражение недовольства миром и окружающими. Это всё равно, что биться головой о бетонную стену - не пробьёте, вне зависимости от количества ударов и их силы. Надо это понять и принять, и не тратить больше усилия на те модели поведения, которые были полезны в раннем детстве. И тогда, возможно, появятся силы на попробовать другие модели взаимодействия с окружающими,  более эффективные в мире взрослых людей.

----------


## Pechalka

* June* , потому что я ненавижу это сранное общество и людей. Мне в нём плохо. Мне охота их убивать без разбору. "люди-твари" - это мое субъективное мнение. Я обижена этим сранным обществом и людьми. Такие дела...

----------


## June

> Мне охота их убивать без разбору.


 


> Я обижена этим сранным обществом и людьми.


 Всеми людьми, даже теми, которые тебя ни разу в жизни не видели? Или конкретными персонажами?

----------


## Dementiy

*June*, к чему эти сложные измышления?
Просто бывает такое чувство, когда ВСЕ ДОСТАЛО!  :Mad:  (хотя чаще используется более грубый, но более точный вариант).
К решению проблем и привлечению внимания это не имеет никакого отношения.

----------


## June

*Dementiy*, на всех патронов не хватит) Да и контрпродуктивно это.

----------


## Pechalka

> Всеми людьми, даже теми, которые тебя ни разу в жизни не видели? Или конкретными персонажами?


 Всеми. Я мизантроп.

----------


## brus-nika

я уже пишу письмо деду. Что бы пожелать-ттта?

----------


## Балда

Я хочу, чтобы в новом году у тебя было все также как и в этом.

----------

